# N & B Warranties



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi all

We have just returned from the N & B Polch factory where we had decided to have the habitation check done. As usual the staff were friendly and helpful.When they had completed the check and said the vehicle is fine.
They then said they could not stamp the service book and that the water ingress warranty was no longer valid as the second check ( the vehicle is 3 yrs old) had been carried out by a dealer which is not one of their authorised agents. 
We explained that this check was carried out prior to us buying the vehicle so beyond our control to which they replied that they could not help this but still refused to stamp the service book and said they would not honour the warranty in the event of a claim. 

Any thoughts on this ? I'm pretty sure this would not stand up to a legal test but feel that manufacturers are still trying to bully buyers with threats to warranties. 

John


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

That seems pretty much below the belt to me, but maybe no more than can be expected - particularly if there's any external insurance involvement in the warranty.

Can you find any clause buried in the small print which says that the warranty will be null and void if the recommended servicing is carried out by other than an N&B authorised dealer?

Hope you manage to reach a positive conclusion anyway.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Jede,

I find this hard to swallow as N&B have been great with me - they gave me a new shower tray as the original was cracked even though the habitation warranty had expired.

As to water ingress warranties, mine have all been done at the factory and no problems, but I have abused the interval quite severely - 18 months instead of 12 in one case, and they have been quite happy with stamping the book.

I would like to think that water ingress won't be an issue with your flair (or my arto), so it may not be the calamity you think.

HOWEVER

Try writing to the top man, explaining the situation stressing that the hab checks have been done to schedule and that indeed the factory found no faults with the van - on that basis, the van is currently up to spec so there is no material difference or additional risk to N&B going forward.Point out the 'questionable' dealer backup in the UK following the demise of Brownhills.

If that doesn't work, try offering to pay for a more thorough inspection at the factory to establish the structural integrity of the van with a view to them agreeing to continue the warranty.

In the current climate, any company will seek to minimise liability in the future, so it is perhaps not unreasonable for them to take this view - but surprising nonetheless.

I'm confident that by approaching them in a reasonable manner, you will get some sort of resolution. I cannot fault the support I have had from them.

Finally, if all else fails, you'll save the cost of annual habitation checks (cold comfort, I know).

All the best

David

ps Have you tried Mac at the Niesmann Bischoff club in the UK -www.nandb.biz ?


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, the general build quality of the Goose ( our name for it) can,t be faulted so I'm pretty sure I'll not be claiming but you never know, fate has a horrible way of playing it's jokes on us 8O .

I think I'll leave it until it we have a problem before raising the issue of weather N & B can insist the checks being carried out by them. In future I'll get the checks done in the UK or wherever we happen to be. Eventhough we enjoyed the trip to Germany. I posted really to let others know of the possible issues involved. 

John


----------

